# Dodo Juice Auto Express Awards - Double Whammy, Best Glass, Best Leather Cleaner



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Dodo Juice have won two categories against fierce and established competition in the Auto Express product awards 2015.:thumb:

*BEST GLASS CLEANER* - Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol (£7.95 ready to go 500ml spray, from £3.74 as a refill for 500ml)



*BEST LEATHER CLEANER* - Supernatural Leather Cleaner (£9.95 ready to go 500ml spray)





Bespoke recipes and concentrated products do pay off... customers getting the products they deserve, and the products getting the recognition they deserve.

Well done on product selection if you're using them already


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice win over some big r&d budgets 👍


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Very well deserved DJ.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I do like my clearly menthol 

But where can you buy it at those prices??


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I do like my clearly menthol
> 
> But where can you buy it at those prices??


Quick Google search reveals most places??!! Even found one at £6.95 as it was reduced.

Well done and congratulations DJ.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

I like dodo products even if they are not the vogue brand atmo

Well deserved


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Knock on the door, I've got a package from Amazon... The wife bought me 500ml of clearly menthol 

Is she mad... I thought I was on a buying ban, it's like she's giving crack to a scag head!

I'm happy though


----------



## Preload (May 25, 2015)

I have just taken an ebay delivery today, of the Super natural leather cleaner and sealant from you fine people at DDJ. 
Along with the free samples which are a real nice touch. 

Then I have just noticed this thread five mins ago, good on you all for the award.

I'm looking forward to a weekend of detailing some fine Volvo Sovereign Leather with it. 

After 7 years and 138k miles I'm thinking there is going to be a noticeable difference in the look and feel. 

PL


----------



## Penfold90 (Jun 22, 2013)

fantastic.... added some more Clearly Menthol and the leather cleaner.... More spends...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

Good work and well done guys!


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats. Clearly Menthol is my favorite glass cleaner.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice one guys


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats . Dodo always in the peak


----------

